# Where the J-Bars at????



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts
Good selection of boot j bars and other shims.


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

1) Call Burton
2) Ask for J-Bars
3) Check your mailbox


----------



## FoShizzle (Nov 6, 2008)

would i be charged like a customs fee if i did that? i live in canada


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm sure they could tell you when you try to order them.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

H2O(s) said:


> I'm sure they could tell you when you try to order them.


Under $60 by mail is free, I believe.

Hit cbsa.gc.ca

Most stores that do boot fitting will have JBars, but you'll probably have to ask....they're not always a bubble pack item.


----------



## Veccster (Dec 31, 2007)

what the hell are J-bars? 

I did search but anyone have a good link to a picture of them in use?


----------



## B.Gilly (Jul 23, 2008)

Veccster said:


> what the hell are J-bars?
> 
> I did search but anyone have a good link to a picture of them in use?


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/20054-boots-big-low-j-bars.html
find a picture in that thread to lazy to repost the pics.


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Veccster said:


> what the hell are J-bars?
> 
> I did search but anyone have a good link to a picture of them in use?


Tognar Ski and Snowboard Boot Fitting Tools, Insoles, Footbeds and Inserts


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Just go down to your local hardware store as them for some foam that has a 3m adhesion on the other side of it and cut out the shapes you need. It's pretty damn easy.


----------

